# Who is in Buffalo right now?



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Curious how the folks in Buffalo are getting along and removing snow. Making several trips to remove it or waiting to hit it once its over? Weather Channel said drifts up to 7ft.

"
BUFFALO, N.Y. - Parts of New York measured the season's first big snowfall in feet, rather than inches, on Tuesday as 3 feet of lake-effect snow blanketed the Buffalo area and forced the closure of a 132-mile stretch of the state Thruway. 
The waist-high snow blown by strong winds stopped even pedestrians in their tracks and motorists abandoned vehicles where they got stuck. National Weather Service meteorologist Tony Ansuini said the storm was dumping 3 to 4 inches of snow per hour.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

We have a new forum member from Buffalo who just joined today and made his first post. and I know we have some others..they are probably too busy to chime in right now!  we will probably get reports later.

I live in Rochester and work in Avon..Avon is right on the eastern edge of the Lake Erie snow plume today..we are only getting a few inches from it though. its been snowing all day here, but only about 4 inches on the ground. less up in Rochester.

Im a member of many railfan forums, and the train guys have been chatting about Buffalo all day, because the snow impacts train movements of course..the BIG snows are all south of Buffalo, what they call the "south towns", the southern suburbs, and along the Lake Erie shore down to Erie PA.

Areas in those bands are getting two to three feet today! and I did earlier today read some reports of 6-foot drifts in Hamburg, so 7-foot drifts are certainty plausible.

The city of Buffalo itself is mostly being spared for now, the real snow is all south of the city. Lake Erie is in full swing today, she's a good snow maker.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Western NY predicted snow totals for today and tomorrow:










Buffalo itself, the city, is in the 8" band.
Hamburg NY is in the epicenter today at the 26" mark, thats about 15 miles south of downtown Buffalo..this is a very "local" event!  for the really big snows anyway.

I am currently sitting just above where it says "Geneseo" on that map, in the upper-right corner. we are in the plume, but on the edge of it. Im about 70 miles away from Lake Erie. This snow plume is extending 100 miles inland across western NY.

Scot


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

That's just crazy. This morning I heard the storm was only about 12 miles wide. I can't imagine over 100 miles of a highway being shut down. We had that mess in NJ a couple of years ago. You guys know how to deal with heavy snow. Looks like even the most prepared could not have prepared for this type of storm.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

I've been sitting here all day waiting for the big snowfall! I said yesterday we were supposed to be the ones getting that snow. They were calling for 36" by the end of the day. The weather channel and today show were stationed downtown the past 2 days and it missed us and hit buffalo! We've got 0"....unbelievable. Now it's just supposed to be a measly 8-12" tonight 

No matter how prepared you are, it's impossible to handle that much that quick on the highways.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I've been sitting here all day waiting for the big snowfall! I said yesterday we were supposed to be the ones getting that snow. They were calling for 36" by the end of the day. The weather channel and today show were stationed downtown the past 2 days and it missed us and hit buffalo! We've got 0"....unbelievable. Now it's just supposed to be a measly 8-12" tonight


We are on opposite sides of that snow band! 
you are on the South-West side, im on the North-east side.

Im home from work now, up to Rochester, and we have one inch on the ground!  in fact, the wind has blown parts of my driveway down to bare pavement. no snowblower tonight, and probably none this week.

I just put on the local news..some areas south of Buffalo could see SIX feet between midnight last night and midnight tonight! and that is six *actual* feet, not from drifting! amazing..



Koenig041 said:


> That's just crazy. This morning I heard the storm was only about 12 miles wide. I can't imagine over 100 miles of a highway being shut down. We had that mess in NJ a couple of years ago. You guys know how to deal with heavy snow. Looks like even the most prepared could not have prepared for this type of storm.


Well..its a lot bigger than 12 miles wide..the _heaviest_ snow band is relatively small..perhaps 10 miles wide by 20 miles long..but the entire snow plume off of the lake is 50 miles wide by 100 miles long..but most of those areas under the plume will see only 2" to 12" from it..

here is a map that shows a wider area:

http://media.syracuse.com/news/phot...ect-snow-map-11-17-14png-1b41f956b1c02cee.png

that map was made yesterday..it predicted only 24" t0 30" in the areas south of Buffalo, that has been revised to 4 to 6 feet in those specific heavy bands!

The cold wind is running right down the entire length of Lake Erie, pulling moisture right out of the (still relatively warm) lake, then dumping it when it hits land and slows down..the east shore of Lake Ontario does the same thing, but that area is sparsely populated, so it doesnt make the news..but Buffalo is newsworthy!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Check out this photo!

http://media4.s-nbcnews.com/i/newsc...deo-1254_f2d31a4bc378ef6d646a06d327227325.jpg

That's downtown Buffalo earlier today, looking south out across Lake Erie.
that is literally a wall of snow! That is the infamous Lake Effect snow band, in the process of burying the suburbs south of Buffalo.

Scot


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

That is an amazing photo, it looks like a winter tornado being formed. Not weather related, is that Navy ship visiting or a permanent attraction?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I've got a whopping 3" 

Here I am eager to run the fleet, and I get 3"!!!! 

The bands are supposed to shift North overnight, so tomorrow is going to be an interesting day. That snow band is about 3 miles South of me as the crow flies. I could see the edge of the storm from my living room window.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

This is a shot of the news at Noon, I was watching on my old Sylvania Halolight TV. They've since updated the storm totals and the center area is now supposed to get 70+ inches.....


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

The snow band is on the move North. The roads that were clear yesterday probably won't see a plow at ALL. Every piece of equipment is in the hardest hit areas. The cars had no snow on it when I woke up at 5:30 AM. Can barely see across the street now.

The Snowbird stands at the ready.....


----------



## Lakota (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm in Buffalo. Four feet of snow yesterday, did some cleaning.

My Big snow blower, 7.75HP Crapsman, ran then developed a recoil starter problem. So it's out of service. When it did run , a lot of slippage. Had to wiggle, and run at a tilt, use shovel to break up snow, etc. Will try to get chains in the future. Used my small blower a single stage 5HP.

Today 18" of new snow plus drifts. Did a little clean up BUT up to 2 feet more on the way. I give up. Will do a little clean up. It's warmer next week and hopefully it will melt.

Plows are worthless, they will need pay loaders and trucks to get rid of the snow.

About 25% of Buffalo got hit, South Buffalo. Many Towns around the south and east of the city are in the same boat.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Steely- Great TV. Reminds me of watching football at my Grand parents on Thanks Giving.

Lakota - thanks for checking in. Stay safe and hope you can get out soon. Hind sight is always 20/20, would you have done anything different?


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Lakota said:


> I'm in Buffalo. Four feet of snow yesterday, did some cleaning.
> 
> My Big snow blower, 7.75HP Crapsman, ran then developed a recoil starter problem. So it's out of service.


I might have an extra recoil for you. Post a pic.

We got a fast foot of medium pack snow. Decided to give the old Snowbird S-241 a try. It cleared the snow nicely. 

It's been a while since I've run a Snowbird, the engine is a lot lower revving (or at least a lot quieter due to the metal shielding) than other machines that I've used recently, and you'd swear it was going to die when you shift it into forward gear and hit the snow pack. But the thing just chuffs right along, the auger sounding like thunder throwing the snow. Didn't even make it cough


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks for the update and welcome to *SBF *lakota


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Sure enough, the neighbor's Ariens wouldn't cut it. I went through the whole machine for him last month, but the gear on the auger chute was partially broken off. Ordered one for him on ebay, but it's not here yet. The chute wouldn't stay on, and he and a couple teenagers from the neighborhood clear out the older people in the neighborhood (I do too, but I had to get to work).

Gave him the Snowbird to use. It's gonna see a workout today


----------



## Lakota (Nov 19, 2014)

Koenig041 said:


> Steely- Great TV. Reminds me of watching football at my Grand parents on Thanks Giving.
> 
> Lakota - thanks for checking in. Stay safe and hope you can get out soon. Hind sight is always 20/20, would you have done anything different?


Yes, foolish me, I only filled the snow blower gas tank 1/2 instead of full.

I left the blower outside in the blizzard during breaks since there was a traction problem with ice under the snow and a narrow path I cut. Didn't want to waste energy running it and dragging/pushing it to the garage.

During a run out of gas, brought the can to machine, filled, then starter problem. Took the gas out of the machine today so I can tilt to get to starter.


----------



## Lakota (Nov 19, 2014)

SteelyTim said:


> I might have an extra recoil for you. Post a pic.
> 
> We got a fast foot of medium pack snow. Decided to give the old Snowbird S-241 a try. It cleared the snow nicely.
> 
> It's been a while since I've run a Snowbird, the engine is a lot lower revving (or at least a lot quieter due to the metal shielding) than other machines that I've used recently, and you'd swear it was going to die when you shift it into forward gear and hit the snow pack. But the thing just chuffs right along, the auger sounding like thunder throwing the snow. Didn't even make it cough


Thank you for your offer. I think the engine is a B&S. Went to youtube and checked out a few videos. The hardest problem is taking a lot of stuff off, so you can get to the starter.

Also my 1940 (year built) garage with a low slope has 4-5 feet of snow on top. Hope it doesn't come down on me. 

The good news I retired and I'm in no hurry, since I don't have to be anywhere.

Mr.Pete.
When I was a kid the next door neighbor was in a wheelchair sitting in his front window looking outside. I would wave and he waved back. He was a great guy. When he wasn't disabled , he would buy a few candy bars and give them to the neighborhood kids.

Dad told me , we had a big storm storm , Mr Pete was trying to get his car out, strained himself, had a stroke and lost his ability to walk and talk He was like this for the next 35 years until he died.

It was a big lesson learned for me, in my life.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

wow, its relentless! Lake Erie just keeps on making new snow:






The highways form a red "circle" just above the snow plume..
that red circle encloses the city of Buffalo itself.

Scot


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Not only do we have another lake effect band setting up for tonight, but here's the worst part. Sunday it's gonna be 45, and Monday, low 50s. The snow's all going to collapse on itself, and anything that's still under it on Monday night when the temps go back below freezing is going to be encased in a sarcophagus of ice. Not to mention the tremendous flooding issues.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Lakota - We could all learn a lesson from Mr. Peete. Better to take frequent breaks than to overexert yourself. Some of us macho men need to learn to slow down and not to be afraid to ask for a little assistance.

I heard on the news that a couple of folks went into cardiac arrest while tending to the snow. We need to learn a lesson from that.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Photo from Buffalo today..
at first I thought the snowblower was up against the back wall of the garage..
but then...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is a story from our local news. Lots of pictures on the bottom if you scroll through the page:

22 dramatic photos of snow wreaking havoc in Buffalo; death toll at 6 | fox8.com


----------



## Trac209 (Nov 18, 2014)

Man alive I can't even imagine dealing with all that. The cleanup for that is going to cost tens of millions I'd guess.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Man, I feel for you all around the Buffalo area. Up here in central Manitoba, we only have about 2" of snow. I can still drive on the lawn with my truck.
Wait till January, then the real winter comes. Threw a rod in my Ariens 6 hp. Hope to get it fixed before then. Stay warm everyone.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> This is a shot of the news at Noon, I was watching on my old Sylvania Halolight TV. They've since updated the storm totals and the center area is now supposed to get 70+ inches.....


how does that thing work with digital mess I got a 1995 MAGAVOX and Comcast screwed that all up.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Trac209 said:


> Man alive I can't even imagine dealing with all that. The cleanup for that is going to cost tens of millions I'd guess.


 I wonder where they put it all?????


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Photo from Buffalo today..
> at first I thought the snowblower was up against the back wall of the garage..
> but then...


 YEAHHHH like that thing is going to do any damage to that wall. the wall will eat it for breakfast, lunch, dinner and snacks in between.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> Not only do we have another lake effect band setting up for tonight, but here's the worst part. Sunday it's gonna be 45, and Monday, low 50s. The snow's all going to collapse on itself, and anything that's still under it on Monday night when the temps go back below freezing is going to be encased in a sarcophagus of ice. Not to mention the tremendous flooding issues.


 yeah but you do not have to look at for the next 5 months.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> Photo from Buffalo today..
> at first I thought the snowblower was up against the back wall of the garage..
> but then...


Honey this is whey I wanted the bigger blower


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Even if you were out there, constantly running, for however long, I am not sure you could keep up. 3"-5" an hour, would mean running in top gear, with no breaks, but whose machine could shoot it over a 8'-12' fall of snow....?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Round two has begun..a second Lake Erie snow plume is back in business right now. (Thursday morning) 
Looks like today is going to basically be a repeat of Tuesday, although they are saying not quite as much snow as Tuesday..lets hope!

The Buffalo Bills have a home game scheduled for Sunday. (against the Jets)
If the travel ban is lifted on time, they are asking for local people to come and help shovel out the stadium! 
$10.00 an hour, plus tickets to the game. They don't yet if it will happen or not.

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> Round two has begun..a second Lake Erie snow plume is back in business right now. (Thursday morning)
> Looks like today is going to basically be a repeat of Tuesday, although they are saying not quite as much snow as Tuesday..lets hope!
> 
> The Buffalo Bills have a home game scheduled for Sunday. (against the Jets)
> ...


 they were talking about the bill's offer on our local news yesterday, i'll pass on the offer though. while not as bad as the buffalo area mid- michigan is getting lake effect snow storms also, hope everyone west of me is doing ok


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> how does that thing work with digital mess I got a 1995 MAGAVOX and Comcast screwed that all up.


Here we still have analog cable through Time Warner. But this is broadcasting an over the air converted digital signal through a 100 mW broadcast television transmitter that I built with some recycled components. Gets out only a couple houses, but works great, this way I can watch all the vintage TVs I restore with just rabbit ears


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Round two has begun..a second Lake Erie snow plume is back in business right now. (Thursday morning)
> Looks like today is going to basically be a repeat of Tuesday, although they are saying not quite as much snow as Tuesday..lets hope!
> 
> The Buffalo Bills have a home game scheduled for Sunday. (against the Jets)
> ...


The Bills management are idiots. Orchard Park is in the middle of a DRIVING BAN, and the roads are totally impassable. This means that whoever would show up would have to most likely walk there through waist high snow to even get there.

This is Buffalo. If they threw in all the free beer you can drink while shoveling and at the game, THEN you'd see a horde show up ready to work


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

We got about another foot last night. Woke up early, got myself cleared out, then blowed out six other neighbors. Ran the Ariens 10ML60 this time. Cut it like buttah 

One thing that I did notice is that while the Ariens tossed snow a lot further, the Snowbird, being just so darned heavy and with pizza-cutter wheel skids, didn't require any upward pressure on the handles to stay flat on the pavement in anything we've had so far. You just put it in gear and let it motor along.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Gotta love those Buffalonians..roads are closed because of the snow, so they walk to the store for necessary supplies: gas for the snowblowers, and beer!


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

SteelyTim said:


> Here we still have analog cable through Time Warner. But this is broadcasting an over the air converted digital signal through a 100 mW broadcast television transmitter that I built with some recycled components. Gets out only a couple houses, but works great, this way I can watch all the vintage TVs I restore with just rabbit ears


You could have just used a Blonder Tongue Agile modulator, then you could watch DVD's tapes, or any video content broadcast through the air and received by rabbit ears on any tv in your house


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I know you all deal in feet, on a pretty regular basis, but man o' live, I just couldn't even imagine....


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Gotta love those Buffalonians..roads are closed because of the snow, so they walk to the store for necessary supplies: gas for the snowblowers, and beer!


 Road looks clear


----------



## IanB (Nov 12, 2014)

****....amazing


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> You could have just used a Blonder Tongue Agile modulator, then you could watch DVD's tapes, or any video content broadcast through the air and received by rabbit ears on any tv in your house


That's exactly what I did. I just didn't want to bore everyone with the technical gobbledygook


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

OK, I would like some snow but not like this!

Is that guy shoveling!










I bet they are out of roof rakes, wait till the rain hits all that snow on the roofs!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah, the rain is the next big worry..
its going to get a lot warmer, with rain, over the next few days.
warmth will melt the snow obviously..but all that snow on the roofs will also *absorb* rain faster than it melts, which could increase the weight of the snow dramatically..there have already been roof collapses on lighter structures like car ports and mobile homes..there is a worry about "regular" homes having some roof collapses next, when the rain comes.

Scot


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

It is almost to the point to shovel some snow off the roof than the driveway.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

Yea
If i lived there i'd worry about the roof. No sense trying to clean driveway when you cant drive anywhere. We had a lot of collapsed around here last year with all the snow we had and that dosn't compare with this event.


----------



## Lakota (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes, living in the hit section of Buffalo, they cleaned my street yesterday but other are still clogged. Driving ban still on since Tuesday today Saturday is the 5 day.

Got me a roof rake years ago and glad I did. Friend told me to get a Garant brand, got it at ACE Hardware in Springville, NY, it has a poly blade and after using it for years I find that it does no roof shingle damage.
Being cleaning the roofs yesterday and will today. It's rare to see anyone use one here.

Sadly, 13 people died that was storm related.


Roofing, as an example friend has a ranch house, low sloped roof. Years ago had it re-roofed. Asked him if he had the original roof stripped off. He replied, no.

I figured his original roof to weigh 3600 lbs., then add another 3600 for new. The job was done so I kept my thoughts to myself but I felt he made a mistake by not removing the old roof. Yes, it would have more than double the cost. When we had a big snow storm in 2001 , with feet of snow, he claimed he heard the roof creaking. Now add the rain will will get.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Lakota said:


> Roofing, as an example friend has a ranch house, low sloped roof. Years ago had it re-roofed. Asked him if he had the original roof stripped off. He replied, no.


Thats totally normal for the Rochester area, and I assume Buffalo as well.
If you need a new roof, and there is only one layer of shingles, its totally acceptable and normal to just put the new layer of shingles on right over the first later..saves a lot of money, and for 99.9% of people, the weight is a non-issue! 

Then when the second layer eventually wears out, you have to remove both layers of old shingles..the building codes say you cant put on 3 layers.

Im in that boat right now..my house was built in '87, my wife and I bought the house 5 years ago, and it has two layers on it..If we sell in the next 10 years or so, we will probably be stuck with the expense of the "complete tear off"..oh well..roof is fine for now! 

There are probably a ton of houses in that Buffalo snow belt with two layers of shingles on them..most people never need to worry about it, but obviously it can be an issue in rare cases like this..

Scot


----------



## POG (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello, I am here in sunny Buffalo New York. Just got back in from another Fornea half hour session of blowing snow. I won my yard has compress for yesterday was up in my pecs. I'm 6 foot 1. The driveway yesterday with my Ariens 830 (24 inch 8 horse.) Took 4 1/2 hours. Great ways to current wide and 80 foot long.
Biggest concern now is snow on the roof. It's about 4 foot high and compress. Spent most of today shoveling that.


----------



## POG (Nov 22, 2014)

Very excited that the driving ban was lifted today and I got to go out and get bolts to put the starter back in my snowblower. Recent or sheer pin for 100 miles. This is the worst storm of my life, and I live through the legendary blizzard of 77 in the time we had eight feet of snow in South Buffalo.


----------



## POG (Nov 22, 2014)

But overall Buffalo is doing alright. We just deal with the stuff. You won't hear any stories about looting or riots for Buffalonians take care of each other. Got bolts and pins from my neighbor so I could finish my drive. Clear snow all day ... Have a beer with a neighbor at night. Repeat as needed. We're on day 5 so far ...


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

POG, Thanks for checking in. Where or how did you even start to remove the snow? Saw some pics of folks with doorways filled with snow.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I took a drive into West Seneca, Lancaster, and the southern part of Cheektowaga last night (I'm in the north part). It's just unreal. There were bucket loaders everywhere you went.


----------

